# Paph. coccineum



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 15, 2012)

Please tell me what you know in regard to what size Paph barbigerum var. coccineum has to be in order to bloom. What size of a leaf span might one expect? How many growths might be required before it would be considered blooming size? Should we consider coccineum a variety of barbigerum?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 15, 2012)

I have one that is 2 inches in leaf span and it bloomed.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you saying that each leaf was only 1 inch in length? The reason I question you is that seem really small to me.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes it is. I will post you a pic when I get home! I am shocked too but apparently they are smaller than helenae. Not sure if its a very variable species. But at least this clones is tiny.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

Size isn't everything!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Yes it is. I will post you a pic when I get home! I am shocked too but apparently they are smaller than helenae. Not sure if its a very variable species. But at least this clones is tiny.



That is shocking.

The ones I've seen are a bit larger than helenae. Generally blooming on two or 3 leaf plants, and not neccessarily multiple growth plants.

Not that different from a regular barbigerum.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 15, 2012)

As I promised you. Here are the pictures but I want to apologize because I indeed made a mistake.The leaves are actually 10cm (4in) in leaf span (the longest) and a little over 1 cm in width (the widest).

I will post a group picture of some of my minis. From top to bottom and left to right. Wilhelminae, helenae, helenae, helenae, coccineum.







coccineum with a quarter for scale






and a few more angles for your reference:
















The helenae range from 5.5" to 7" being 7" is the longest and the wilhelminae at 7". Hope this answer your question.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! They look so pretty!

Paphman910


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> That is shocking.
> 
> The ones I've seen are a bit larger than helenae. Generally blooming on two or 3 leaf plants, and not neccessarily multiple growth plants.
> 
> Not that different from a regular barbigerum.



Dear Good Friend!

Coccineum seems a Paph. barbigerum var. lockianum and rather differs with paph Heleane as the below;






Typically its leaves. 






I grow them outdoor, better to make no comment on growing. Kindly advise if any!


----------



## Roth (Mar 16, 2012)

The coccineum from Moc Chau is about the size of a helenae. The ones from Cao Bang, Tuyen Quang, Vinh Phuc are from the size of an henryanum up to the size of a BIG esquirolei, so unless you know the parents from Holger flasks, you cannot know the blooming size...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Roth, The only information that I have is from the discription. He states: "These are seedling of the stately tall form."


----------



## Roth (Mar 16, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Hi Roth, The only information that I have is from the discription. He states: "These are seedling of the stately tall form."



So that's the Cao Bang etc... strains, the leaves are approx 20-30 cm each, leafspan 40-50cm...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice comparison photo, vinhpicohp. Thanks.


----------

